# Inside Westminster



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

CNBC will be airing a special about Westminster tonight at 9 eastern/8 central:

Inside the Westminster Dog Show


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

did anyone look at the top 10 breeds off that website they are showing a long coated german shepherd


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a Belgian Sheepdog not a coated shepherd.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Nope, that's a coated GSD, no question about it. Nothing Belgian about that face.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Sorry Diana, but no question it's a Belgian Sheepdog (Groenendael).


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

why would they show a belgian as the #3 dog for the akc kennel club for a german shepherd, i still say a LC shepherd I looked up the belgians and they are close but there is no doubt in my mind it is a gsd


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The one listed in top 10 breeds is clearly a long coat GSD. Groenendaels don't come in GSD black and tan like that dog.

The one on the grooming table in the other slideshow, now that is definitely a Groenendael.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It is indeed a long coat


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I was just looking at the slide show where it the top ten dogs and it even said 'German Shepherd'. To me it looks like a long coat also.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Did anyone else twitch a little when they said, "Breeding purebred puppies is one way to make money...?" I know they're referring to the context of conformation showing but I know a lot of John Q's and Jane Q's who will hear that and think, "Cha ching!"


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Long Coated German Shepherd Dog:










Belgian Sheepdog (Groenendael):



















I too was confused for a second!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I heard that and first thought in my head is I don't make any money to support my showing habit, yeah it goes right back into the dogs but after vet care and grooming and food there isn't much if any left, the good breeders don't make money and when you do win a big show like that you just get (lets call it a small refund on what you have put into it to begin with)


yeah I knew the bottom wasn't a shepherd but that top photo was what I was talking about, which I am not upset over the photo (since I own a LC) but am surprised they used a long coat for the akc top 10 since to them it is a fault.


----------

